# Chicago Heights and weights



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Here is a link to the chicago camp heights and weights:http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/predraft_vitals_03.pdf

The one that shocks me the most is James Lang. 6'8.25 without shoes, 6'9.25 with shoes, 316 lbs, 7'6.25 wingspan, 9'2 reach.
I know everyones gonna rip on him cause he only measured 6'8 but his arms add at least 3 inches to his height. Also in the first game in chicago, he had 15 pts 4-6 fg, 7-8 ft, 6 rbs and 2 blks in 20 minutes


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Thanks Rodzilla.

I can't access PDF files. I guess I'll wait until this information makes it to NBAdraft.net


----------



## twothree (May 29, 2003)

*T.J Ford is a little smaller than i thought.*

where are there stats found.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Wow...7'6 wingspan is huge!!!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

here you go sicky and everyone else that cant see it


National Basketball Association
Chicago Basketball Camp
June 3, 2003 - June 7, 2003
Vitals for Camp Participants
(Alphabetical)
1 2 4 5 6
HT HT WT WS RCH
1 Player Height
w/o Shoes
2 Player Height
with Shoes Player 
3Weight 
4Wingspan
5 Standing
Reach
(Ft/Inches) (Ft/Inches) (Pounds) (Ft/Inches) (Ft/Inches)

Name

Anagoynye,Aloysius 6' 6.75'' 6' 8'' 257.0 7' 2.5'' 8' 10''
Anderson,Rick 6' 8.25'' 6' 9.25'' 216.0 6' 11'' 8' 10.5''
Beasley,Jerome 6' 9'' 6' 10.25'' 237.0 7' 0.5'' 8' 11''
Bell,Troy 6' 0.25'' 6' 2'' 178.0 6' 5'' 8' 1.5''
Blanchard,LaVell 6' 6'' 6' 7.5'' 205.0 6' 6'' 8' 5.5''
Bogans,Keith 6' 4.25'' 6' 5.75'' 213.0 6' 9.25'' 8' 5''
Bonner,Matt 6' 8.5'' 6' 10'' 242.0 6' 8.75'' 8' 9.5''
Boyette,Jermaine 6' 1'' 6' 2.25'' 187.0 6' 4'' 8' 0''
Camara,Souleymane 6' 9.75'' 6' 11.25'' 211.0 7' 2.25'' 9' 1''
Carroll,Matt 6' 5'' 6' 6.25'' 207.0 6' 6.5'' 8' 2.5''
Cornette,Joel 6' 8.25'' 6' 9.5'' 239.0 6' 9.25'' 8' 9.5''
Daniels,Marquis 6' 5.25'' 6' 6.75'' 198.0 6' 10'' 8' 7.5''
Djuric,Aleksander 6' 10'' 6' 11.25'' 253.0 7' 0'' 9' 0''
Douglas,Ruben 6' 3.5'' 6' 5'' 193.0 6' 7.25'' 8' 4.5''
Dupree,Donald 6' 6.75'' 6' 7.25'' 209.0 6' 8.25'' 8' 5''
Emmett,Andre 6' 3.75'' 6' 4.5'' 217.0 6' 9'' 8' 6.5''
English,Carl 6' 4'' 6' 4.75'' 201.0 6' 5.25'' 8' 3.5''
Ere,Ebi 6' 3.5'' 6' 4.5'' 210.0 6' 10.5'' 8' 6''
Estill,Marquis 6' 8.5'' 6' 9.5'' 257.0 7' 4'' 9' 0''
Ford,T.J. 0' 0'' 0' 0'' 0' 0'' 0' 0''
Gardner,Jason 5' 9.75'' 5' 10.75'' 194.0 6' 1'' 7' 8''
Green,Willie 6' 2.5'' 6' 3.5'' 201.0 6' 7.25'' 8' 4''
Hamilton,Justin 6' 3'' 6' 4.25'' 217.0 6' 11'' 8' 7''
Hansen,Travis 6' 4.5'' 6' 5.5'' 200.0 6' 6.5'' 8' 4.5''
Harvey,Trevor 6' 9.5'' 6' 10.5'' 245.0 7' 1'' 9' 1.5''
Hatten,Marcus 6' 0.75'' 6' 1.75'' 163.0 6' 6.25'' 8' 2''
Holman,Jerry 6' 8.75'' 6' 9.75'' 232.0 7' 3.25'' 9' 1.5''
Hoskin,Sam 6' 7.25'' 6' 8.5'' 261.0 6' 10.75'' 8' 11.5''
Premier Partners, Inc.
(404) 229-9401 Page 1 of 3
N/A = Not Available
6/5/2003, 9:11 AM
National Basketball Association
Chicago Basketball Camp
June 3, 2003 - June 7, 2003
Vitals for Camp Participants
(Alphabetical)
1 2 4 5 6
HT HT WT WS RCH
1Player Height
w/o Shoes
2Player Height
with Shoes 
3Player Weight 
4Wingspan
5Standing
Reach
(Ft/Inches) (Ft/Inches) (Pounds) (Ft/Inches) (Ft/Inches)
Name
Hunter,Brandon 6' 6.5'' 6' 7.75'' 266.0 7' 2.75'' 8' 9.5''
Ibrahim,Sani 6' 8.5'' 6' 9.5'' 229.0 7' 1'' 9' 1.5''
Ignerski,Michael 6' 9.5'' 6' 11'' 232.0 6' 10.75'' 8' 11''
Jackson,Robert 6' 7.75'' 6' 9.25'' 254.0 7' 0'' 8' 11.5''
Johnsen,Britton 6' 10'' 6' 10.75'' 212.0 6' 10.75'' 8' 11.5''
Jones,Dahntay 6' 4.75'' 6' 6.25'' 214.0 6' 9'' 8' 6.5''
Jones,James 6' 7.25'' 6' 8.75'' 218.0 7' 2.5'' 8' 11.5''
Kapono,Jason 6' 6.5'' 6' 8'' 215.0 6' 6.5'' 8' 6''
Keep,Jason 6' 9.75'' 6' 11'' 270.0 7' 0.5'' 8' 10.5''
King,Bernard 6' 3.75'' 6' 4.75'' 200.0 6' 5.5'' 8' 3.5''
Knight,Brandin 5' 11.75'' 6' 0.75'' 190.0 6' 6'' 7' 11.5''
Korver,Kyle 6' 6.25'' 6' 7.75'' 211.0 6' 9.5'' 8' 6.5''
Lang,James 6' 8.25'' 6' 9.25'' 316.0 7' 6.25'' 9' 2''
Little,Donald 6' 9.5'' 6' 10.5'' 229.0 7' 3'' 8' 11''
Massie,Chris 6' 6.5'' 6' 7.75'' 259.0 7' 1'' 8' 10.5''
McDonald,Will 6' 9.5'' 6' 10'' 258.0 7' 3.5'' 9' 1.5''
Minard,Ricky 6' 3.75'' 6' 4.25'' 198.0 6' 7.25'' 8' 5.5''
Moore,Marcus 6' 4'' 6' 5'' 208.0 6' 8.5'' 8' 6.5''
Nelson,Jameer 5' 11'' 6' 0'' 193.0 6' 2'' 7' 9.5''
Newton,Jeff 6' 8'' 6' 9'' 199.0 7' 1'' 8' 10''
Nsonwu-Amadi,Uche 6' 7.75'' 6' 9.25'' 246.0 7' 3.75'' 8' 10.5''
Okyekwe,Ugonna 6' 7.25'' 6' 8.5'' 228.0 7' 3'' 9' 1''
Parmer,Marlon 6' 0.75'' 6' 1.75'' 184.0 6' 3.5'' 8' 1''
Pelle,Stephane 6' 7'' 6' 8.5'' 246.0 7' 2'' 8' 11''
Penney,Kirk 6' 5'' 6' 6'' 218.0 6' 5.25'' 8' 1''
Powell,Josh 6' 8'' 6' 9.5'' 227.0 7' 1'' 8' 11.5''
Price,Hollis 5' 11.5'' 6' 0.5'' 165.0 6' 4.5'' 7' 10.5''
Shipp,Joe 6' 4'' 6' 5.25'' 224.0 6' 10'' 8' 7''
Premier Partners, Inc.
(404) 229-9401 Page 2 of 3
N/A = Not Available
6/5/2003, 9:11 AM
National Basketball Association
Chicago Basketball Camp
June 3, 2003 - June 7, 2003
Vitals for Camp Participants
(Alphabetical)
1 2 4 5 6
HT HT WT WS RCH
1Player Height
w/o Shoes
2Player Height
with Shoes Player 
3Weight 
4Wingspan
5Standing
Reach
(Ft/Inches) (Ft/Inches) (Pounds) (Ft/Inches) (Ft/Inches)
Name
Slay,Ron 6' 6'' 6' 7'' 236.0 6' 10'' 8' 7.5''
Smith,Theron 6' 6.5'' 6' 8'' 234.0 6' 10.25'' 8' 8.5''
Smith,Tommy 6' 9'' 6' 10'' 200.0 7' 2.25'' 8' 11.5''
Stone,Marvin 6' 9.5'' 6' 10.5'' 261.0 7' 3.5'' 9' 1.5''
Vujacic,Aleksander 6' 5.5'' 6' 6.75'' 193.0 6' 5.5'' 8' 5''
WIlson,Wesley 6' 10.25'' 6' 11.25'' 257.0 7' 3'' 9' 2.5''
Wallace,Wayne 6' 7.25'' 6' 8.75'' 187.0 7' 2'' 9' 0''
Walton,Luke 6' 7.75'' 6' 9'' 235.0 6' 8.5'' 8' 8''
Williams,Maurice 6' 0.75'' 6' 2'' 189.0 6' 5.5'' 8' 2.5''
Wrenn,Doug 6' 5.75'' 6' 6.5'' 220.0 6' 7.5'' 8' 4.5''
Zimmerman,Derrick 6' 1'' 6' 2.25'' 190.0 6' 9'' 8' 2.5''
Average: 6' 4.64'' 6' 5.79'' 220.52 6' 8.82'' 8' 6.02''
Maximum: 6' 10.25'' 6' 11.25'' 316.00 7' 6.25'' 9' 2.5''
Mininum: 0' 0'' 0' 0'' 163.00 0' 0'' 0' 0''
Premier Partners, Inc.
(404) 229-9401 Page 3 of 3
N/A = Not Available
6/5/2003, 9:11 AM


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Thanks Im The One  . You are the One.

Last years measurements


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone know why Ford wasnt there I wanted to see his measurements. I'm guessing because he know's he's lotto. Kaman too.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

James Lang is 6'9" with shoes on? Did I just hear the colossal thud of someone going undrafted?


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

I think they're doing the measurements for the lottery prospects tomorrow as well as the physical testing


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Ebi is 6'3? I hope he registered for classes already.



EBI ERE..........not the HSer Ndudi Ebi..............


Ere, the one who played for Oklahoma.......with Price, White, etc.

And James Lang is a mid 2nd round pick, according to the updated nbadraft.net


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i just noticed. I didnt look at the first name all I saw was Ebi.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*He may only be 6'9"*

But his 7'6" wingspan makes up for that, plus i bet he coud grow a couple inches because he is so young.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> James Lang is 6'9" with shoes on? Did I just hear the colossal thud of someone going undrafted?


Hmmm...he is the same height as Nene with a longer wingspan and Nene played Center just fine last season. IMO he *should* be taken in the 1st round. Also going to school won't help him unless he can grow 2-3 inches. I think this height thing is overated for a center because Zo was 6'10 _in shoes_ and he was a freaking All Star and at 32 with bad kidneys teams are still trying to get him.

If he can play, he would look very good next to Pau Gasol.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> James Lang is 6'9" with shoes on? Did I just hear the colossal thud of someone going undrafted?


 No....must have been something else.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

So why are some guys taller by only an inch or so in sneakers, while other guys are an inch and a half taller? Is there that much difference between the various brands?

It would be great if one of the sneaker companies made elevator basketball shoes that increased one's height 3-4 inches. Guys like James Lang and Sofoklis Schortsianides could sure use a pair of those.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Who cares if he is 6'9.25...he is 316 pounds, too. I didn't think he'd measure at more than 6'10.25 in shoes, and if he wore Troy Bell's shoes, he'd be 6'10. It doesn't matter, he has freakish arms. If anything, this is positive, wingspan is more important than height usually. I don't see how a somewhat skilled and athletic 6'9 316 pound 18 year old gets past pick 30.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> So why are some guys taller by only an inch or so in sneakers, while other guys are an inch and a half taller? Is there that much difference between the various brands?
> 
> It would be great if one of the sneaker companies made elevator basketball shoes that increased one's height 3-4 inches. Guys like James Lang and Sofoklis Schortsianides could sure use a pair of those.


I have actually seen athletic shoes like for basketball in SLAM magazine, usually in the back they have them gain like 2-3 inches.I need some.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> I have actually seen athletic shoes like for basketball in SLAM magazine, usually in the back they have them gain like 2-3 inches.I need some.


The problem is that if they make the soles too thick, it would be like playing in wedgies. Of course they could also put springs in the soles to increase vertical leap. I could have used some of those when I was playing lol.

I wonder if there is a rule in the NBA about all of this. Certainly baseball has rules that gloves can't exceed a certain size, etc.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

His height isn't really the problem but his weight.

He is FAT. Not even 6'9 but almost 320lbs!


----------



## TheS100 (Oct 25, 2002)

Ah, they left out Pavel Podkolzine. I want to see where he measures at.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

He came in at 7'5 (w/shoes) 325 lbs


----------



## ira (May 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> here you go sicky and everyone else that cant see it


schortsianitis won`t go to chicago ??? that`s strange ...


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i dont understand why some people make a big deal about players height w/o shoes on. i dont even think that should matter. tell me when you ever play without shoes. NEVER


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> He came in at 7'5 (w/shoes) *325 lbs*


 Where did you get this?? It wasn't on todays insider or anything of the sort.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

7'6" wingspan!?!?!?!?!?! HOLY CRAP! And he has the highest of all those at the camp. That translates to at least making him 7 feet tall.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Just found out Yao Ming has a 7'4" wingspan. Also Amare is 6'8.5"!
http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/predraft_sizes_02.pdf


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mysterio</b>!
> Just found out Yao Ming has a 7'4" wingspan. Also Amare is 6'8.5"!
> http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/predraft_sizes_02.pdf


Smush Parker is 6'2.5" (6'4" in shoes) and has a 6'10" wingspan. Maybe he should have told everyone he was from Brazil.

That puts a spin on he Barbosa hype.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ira</b>!
> 
> 
> schortsianitis won`t go to chicago ??? that`s strange ...


Are you talking to me? and if so what are you talking about.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

James Lang is said to have already lost 45 pounds. That means he weighed almost 360 pounds. That is horribly overweight. This means either: he works very hard to stay in shape, or; he lets himself fall out of shape very hard, meaning he will lose much of his gains in the offseason.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Does anyone know when the measurements for Lebron and the rest of the players will be released?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Most impressive wing spans.*

Anagoynye,Aloysius 6' 6.75'' 6' 8'' 257.0 7' 2.5'' 8' 10''

Bogans,Keith 6' 4.25'' 6' 5.75'' 213.0 6' 9.25'' 8' 5''

Daniels,Marquis 6' 5.25'' 6' 6.75'' 198.0 6' 10'' 8' 7.5''

Emmett,Andre 6' 3.75'' 6' 4.5'' 217.0 6' 9'' 8' 6.5''

Estill,Marquis 6' 8.5'' 6' 9.5'' 257.0 7' 4'' 9' 0''

Hamilton,Justin 6' 3'' 6' 4.25'' 217.0 6' 11'' 8' 7''

Hatten,Marcus 6' 0.75'' 6' 1.75'' 163.0 6' 6.25'' 8' 2''

Jackson,Robert 6' 7.75'' 6' 9.25'' 254.0 7' 0'' 8' 11.5''

Jones,James 6' 7.25'' 6' 8.75'' 218.0 7' 2.5'' 8' 11.5''

Lang,James 6' 8.25'' 6' 9.25'' 316.0 7' 6.25'' 9' 2''

Massie,Chris 6' 6.5'' 6' 7.75'' 259.0 7' 1'' 8' 10.5''

Moore,Marcus 6' 4'' 6' 5'' 208.0 6' 8.5'' 8' 6.5''

Nsonwu-Amadi,Uche 6' 7.75'' 6' 9.25'' 246.0 7' 3.75'' 8' 10.5''

Okyekwe,Ugonna 6' 7.25'' 6' 8.5'' 228.0 7' 3'' 9' 1''

Powell,Josh 6' 8'' 6' 9.5'' 227.0 7' 1'' 8' 11.5''

Zimmerman,Derrick 6' 1'' 6' 2.25'' 190.0 6' 9'' 8' 2.5''


I thin Zimmerman, Massie, Lang, Jackson, Hamilton, Estill, and Bogans helped their draft stock just by getting measured.

Zimmerman is 6-1 and has 6-9 arms! Massie's is short, 6-7 but has 7-1 arms that will help him! Lang's arms are amazing, 6-9 and has 7-6 wing span! Hamilton is something as well, 6-3 and has 6-11! Estill helped himself as well, only 6-9 but has 7-4 arms! And Andre Emmett's size is a consider, but he helped himself just because he has 6-9 arms!


Kind of weird, players stock rises just because they measured their length.....


----------

